# Cute Wall Stickers at Joann! &Clark won't touch mealies



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Firstly, I'd like to show you guys what I found for $1 at Joann Fabric today 


















I saw the pink hedgie and was like MINE! I've been wanting to put something above the Ferret Nation for a while now.

Also, brought home some mealies from the same trip, and Clark staunchly refused to try them.

























I had bought them to bribe Quinnlee out of a bad mood, but even after her treat she was grumping  So hopefully that turns around soon.

And, I learned that mealworms can burrow into the carpet. One of four that I set down for Clark vanished, and he definitely didn't eat it. I saw one burrowing, so I figure that's what happened to the missing one :shock:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Those wall decals are adorable! Henry still refuses to even try mealworms...which I find to be so odd but to each his own I suppose. And lastly...those photos are SUPER CUTE!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Bahahhaa The way he's standing in front of the mealworms is hilarious!! Like he's saying "NO way man!" :lol: 

Pinball won't touch them either. Maybe someday...

And the wall stickers are cuuute and such a good deal!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha, he's like "Ummm, no. I'm outta here." :lol: 

I finally caved and started giving Pig mealworms (ew) and I've never seen any animal inhale food so quickly. I'm not sure he even chews! I'll put a few in a shallow dish for him and then pick him up to set him in front of the dish, and as soon as his nose is close enough to touch, he sucks them up like a vacuum and they're gone before his feet are on the ground. And one time he was next to me on the couch while I opened the mealie container on the coffee table. He picked up the scent and ran straight off the couch trying to reach it. 

Good to know that mealworms can burrow in carpet. That makes me shudder just thinking about it! :shock:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Piglet stories are my favorite :lol:


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thimble does the same look- "Wait... I'm supposed to EAT these?!?!?"
In the end, Thimble voted no to mealworms, crickets, cooked carrots, and broiled chicken. He did try cottage cheese though 
Our little stuck-up hedgies.... ahah :lol:


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

I love that he looks like he's running away from them in the last pic! Good boy! (I'm terrified of worms :lol: )


----------

